

Eloquent JavaScript on GitHub - bergie
https://github.com/marijnh/Eloquent-JavaScript

======
padenot
FWIW, a booksprint
([http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.reps.general/browse_t...](http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.reps.general/browse_thread/thread/c7a0f6290a067dc1))
has been organized several weeks ago by people from Framalang
(<http://www.framalang.org/>) and Frenchmozilla (<http://frenchmozilla.fr/>)
to translate this book to french. The result can be consulted here :
<http://books.lifeleaks.com/eloquentjavascript/>.

------
irfn
Haskell to build a site for a javascript book? I would have expected some
client side mvc or maybe node etc.

~~~
johncoltrane
Sarcasm? Not every JavaScript developper wants to use JavaScript for
everything.

~~~
irfn
sure. but web seems like an appropriate use for javascript.

~~~
marijn
Which is why there's also a ton of client-side JS being used on
<http://eloquentjavascript.net> . The Haskell program just converts the book
from text to HTML.

